# GrubHub now "deceitfully" Deactivating drivers with low acceptance at insurance renewal!



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I like to make friends with other drivers in the market(s) I drive so that I keep an idea of whats going on. So the current chatter here is that if you have a low acceptance rate because GrubHub keeps sending you low compensation deliveries and you deny them, then come insurance time, they will deactivate you. This has been reported to me by 7 drivers so far and its the same story.

GrubHub sends you the E-Mail to send in your new insurance card because its about to expire. You send it in and all is good. Three to four weeks after your last card expired and now in your current policy period, GrubHub sends you some BS E-Mail about how your policy does not meet the minimum insurance requirements for whatever state your delivery area is in then lists the minimum requirements. Then, you have to E-Mail the "Acquisition Specialist" who never returns your E-Mail. That person is the one in charge of your paperwork. Contact your driver specialist and they will tell you that the acquisition specialist is the one that needs to handle it but they will send them an E-Mail. Some drivers have sent a PDF of their insurance card and the actual policy binder with the policy limits to their acquisition specialist via E-Mail to prove they have coverage. The acquisition specialist, if they do get back to that driver, will tell them they cannot accept a policy binder or anything else but the insurance card. However, the insurance card does not show the limits of the policy. Its basically the run around with no resolution in sight.

I called a little bird I keep friendly with in Phoenix and asked this person about it. They said off the record that they confirm that GrubHub is trying to purge drivers who have low acceptance rates using this method as they have their computer flag drivers with low acceptance and put them on a list. Then come insurance renewal time, the acquisition specialist checks the list when they get an E-Mail and is instructed to make it nearly impossible for the driver to continue with GrubHub.

So far I have 7 confirmed drivers that cannot get reactivated for insurance reasons even though they have insurance because they were told that GrubHub received their insurance card but does not meet the state minimums. You're welcome for the heads up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trimming the Bill.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Probably depends what market you’re in and if they are saturated with drivers or not. My acceptance rate on GH is very low and I just sent my new insurance card and they accepted it.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

The Jax said:


> I like to make friends with other drivers in the market(s) I drive so that I keep an idea of whats going on. So the current chatter here is that if you have a low acceptance rate because GrubHub keeps sending you low compensation deliveries and you deny them, then come insurance time, they will deactivate you. This has been reported to me by 7 drivers so far and its the same story.
> 
> GrubHub sends you the E-Mail to send in your new insurance card because its about to expire. You send it in and all is good. Three to four weeks after your last card expired and now in your current policy period, GrubHub sends you some BS E-Mail about how your policy does not meet the minimum insurance requirements for whatever state your delivery area is in then lists the minimum requirements. Then, you have to E-Mail the "Acquisition Specialist" who never returns your E-Mail. That person is the one in charge of your paperwork. Contact your driver specialist and they will tell you that the acquisition specialist is the one that needs to handle it but they will send them an E-Mail. Some drivers have sent a PDF of their insurance card and the actual policy binder with the policy limits to their acquisition specialist via E-Mail to prove they have coverage. The acquisition specialist, if they do get back to that driver, will tell them they cannot accept a policy binder or anything else but the insurance card. However, the insurance card does not show the limits of the policy. Its basically the run around with no resolution in sight.
> 
> ...


Sounds like grounds for grievances and lawyers.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Sounds like grounds for grievances and lawyers.


Can't prove it. Thats the problem. They can claim they are a very big company and understaffed in that particular department and why E-Mails are not getting returned. Its terrible but this is GrubHub here.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

The Jax said:


> Can't prove it. Thats the problem. They can claim they are a very big company and understaffed in that particular department and why E-Mails are not getting returned. Its terrible but this is GrubHub here.


Sure you can. It's called disclosure. Stack up a bunch of arbitration claims and they're out of luck.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Sure you can. It's called disclosure. Stack up a bunch of arbitration claims and they're out of luck.


I guarantee that their lawyers will beat your lawyers any day and twice on Sunday. Fruitless exercise, I'm not saying you are wrong or don't have a good logical solution, in theory it's good but in reality it's a non-issue.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Maybe, if someone has connection with a news reporter, we could expose this trash.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber has recently been doing the same. It can't possibly be a coincidence.

I know Ubereats and some other food delivery companies have been in talks of merging.

If they have talked about doing this in their meetings it could be considered collusion and anti competitive. 

The Feds could come after them.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/sf.eat...dash-uber-eats-postmates-food-delivery-merger
https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...open-to-mergers-after-denying-sale-talks/amp/


----------

